# Isopod in Viv



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

I ordered some Isopods that will be here tomorrow and I was just wondering when I add them to my viv will I need to feed them with anything? I'm guessing that they are like the springtails that I already have in the viv and will be fine. I just wanted to make sure I didn't need to feed them to get them acclimated or anything.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They like a piece of mushroom tucked under the leaf litter, or slice of zucchini. If they are purples, they love citrus


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

frogparty said:


> They like a piece of mushroom tucked under the leaf litter, or slice of zucchini. If they are purples, they love citrus


They are dwarf purple isopods I ordered from NEHERP. I will have to try a small piece of citrus or mushroom for them to munch on. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dwarf Purples go bananas for, well, bananas.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Pumilo said:


> Dwarf Purples go bananas for, well, bananas.


Thank you so much for the info. I am so glad there is a place like this to ask questions and get honest and insightful advice. 

Kind Regards,


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Just a thought but baby red potatoes work for both springs and isos. Mine go crazy over it. They also hide under it as well. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

frogmanchu said:


> Just a thought but baby red potatoes work for both springs and isos. Mine go crazy over it. They also hide under it as well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Yes but they potatoes will grow in your tank. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/73807-anyone-know-what.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64919-great-isopod-woodlice-culture-foods.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> Yes but they potatoes will grow in your tank.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/73807-anyone-know-what.html


So wouldn't that just give you a lifetime of free isopod food?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

i'd do baby reds, if they made it out of the kitchen.. Them things are tasty! haha.. but seriously, I have been raising our iso cultures (purples and whites) on bug burger, the whites have exploded and can devour the portions 2x faster than the purples. Maybe I will try a banana or baby reds with the purples and see what happens. I love these posts! sorry to hijack lol


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

frogface said:


> Yes but they potatoes will grow in your tank.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/73807-anyone-know-what.html


I slice them paper thin to stop that.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

